

How is the domain openmined? - yunyeng

Hello everyone I am working on a project that is a Web Application on Online Education and I recently bought the domain openmined.com and spreadidea.com I would like to hear your HN readers&#x27; ideas for these domains which one should I use or neither ? I couldn&#x27;t find anything catchy like twitter, flickr etc... What do you think ?
======
beefhash
Regardless of the meaning of the underlying domain, I believe it to be
important to watch for easy typos or possibly lost meaning.

Personally, but that may be just me, I feel as though "openmined.com" is
easily confused or typoed with "openminded.com". That alone is a risk of lost
traffic.

